# Johnnycakes history and recipe.



## RevWC

Hey I did a search on this site and did not find anything on the Johnnycake. I also included a link to buy cornmeal..sorry if this has been covered before.
Please provide all of your recipe's!

Johnnycake History:

Johnnycakes, johnny cakes, jonnycake, ashcake, battercake, corn cake, cornpone, hoecake, hoe cake, journey cake, mush bread, pone, Shawnee cake, jonakin, and jonikin. These are all regional names for this cornmeal flatbread.

The origin of the name johnnycakes (jonnycakes) is something of a mystery and probably has nothing to do with the name John. They were also called journey cakes because they could be carried on long trips in saddlebags and baked along the way. Some historians think that they were originally called Shawnee cakes and that the colonists slurred the words, pronouncing it as johnnycakes. Historians also think that "janiken," an American Indian word meant "corn cake," could possibly be the origin.

The settlers of New England learned how to make johnnycakes from the local Pawtuxet Indians, who showed the starving Pilgrims how to grind and use corn for eating. When the Pilgrims landed at Plymouth in 1620, most of their wheat brought from England had spoiled on the long voyage. It is said that Myles Standish (1584-1656), the military leader of the Plymouth Colony, discovered a cache of corn stored by the Indians.

An Indian named Tisquantum (1585-1622), also known as Squanto, was helpful in the settlers' survival during the winter of 1621. Tisquantum was one of five Indians taken to England in 1605 by Captain John Weymouth, who was employed by Sir Ferinando Gorges of the Plymouth Company and set out to discover the Northwest Passage. In 1614, Tisquantum was brought back to American, assisting some of Gorges' men in mapping the New England coast. Tisquantum lived out the rest of his life in the Plymouth Colony teaching the settlers how to grow corn, pound corn into meal, and how to cook with it. He also acted as interpreter and guide.

Johnnycakes are the New England equivalent of tortillas, as they are a cornmeal flat bread. The simplest recipes call for nothing but cornmeal, boiling water, and a little salt. The batter should be fairly thin so that when fried on a hot griddle, the batter is no more than a quarter of an inch thick. Rhode Islanders take their johnnycakes so seriously that they hold baking and eating contests every year. In Rhode Island, traditionally, the cake is made only from fine white corn that has been ground by a water process.

Ingredients:

1 cup white cornmeal
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup water
1/2 cup milk
Bacon drippings

Preparation:

In a medium bowl, place cornmeal and salt.

In a medium saucepan over high heat, bring water to a rapid boil; remove from heat. With the saucepan in one hand, let the boiling water dribble onto the cornmeal while stirring constantly with the other hand. Then stir the milk into the mixture (it will be fairly thick, but not runny).

Generously grease a large, heavy frying pan (I like to use my cast-iron frying pan) with the bacon drippings and heat. When pan is hot, drop the batter by spoonfuls. Flatten the batter with a spatula to a thickness of approximately 1/4 inch. Fry until golden brown, turn, and brown on the other side (adding more bacon drippings as needed).

Serve hot with butter, maple syrup, or applesauce.

Makes 4 servings.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Augason-Far...ultDomain_0&hash=item27ce2dc10e#ht_3916wt_721


----------



## jsriley5

Reckon thats pretty close to what I grew up eating and knew and corn meal pancakes loved em prefer em to regular pancakes of any style. Thanks for reminding me need to get the wife on board with makin em


----------



## kyredneck

Heheh, if the truth be known, I've eaten cornbread in one form or another MOST of the days of my life. My mother made it three times a day, literally, either baked in the oven, stovetop fried, or less often deep fried along with fish. The batters always included egg.

The OP recipe is what I've always heard called 'hot water cornbread', meaning no egg is used (you have no eggs), and a certain technique is required. Along with her recipe, which is the way I've seen it done, I appreciate the comment made by Christie Jordan here:

"... a lot of people forget that, when looking at *these simple recipes, they were invented out of necessity in order to survive and based on what folks had on hand or could easily acquire*. For me, that inspires a reverence for them, and a respect for the wisdom of the old ways. It also makes me want to make them just like they did, if only to feel a little closer to *the wisdom and life of my ancestors*."
http://www.southernplate.com/2013/04/2-ingredient-hot-water-cornbread.html

The OP recipe calls to "Generously grease a large, heavy frying pan...". While browsing 'hot water cornbread' recipes I noticed some that call for a cup or more of oil which basically amounts to deep fried. I've no doubt our pioneer ancestors saved/skimped on cooking fats/oils as much as was possible.


----------



## kyredneck

"...Some historians think that they were originally called *Shawnee cakes *and that *the colonists slurred the words, pronouncing it as johnnycakes*....."

I would think that's very likely what occurred over time.


----------



## dixiemama

For us in the South, they are an everyday food. I make them all the time.


----------



## kyredneck

dixiemama said:


> .... I make them all the time.


Just curious, with or without eggs?


----------



## dixiemama

Jonnycakes without. Cornbread with.


----------



## RevWC

I am trying this recipe tomorrow..


----------



## readytogo

RevWC said:


> Hey I did a search on this site and did not find anything on the Johnnycake. I also included a link to buy cornmeal..sorry if this has been covered before.
> Please provide all of your recipe's!
> 
> Johnnycake History:
> 
> Johnnycakes, johnny cakes, jonnycake, ashcake, battercake, corn cake, cornpone, hoecake, hoe cake, journey cake, mush bread, pone, Shawnee cake, jonakin, and jonikin. These are all regional names for this cornmeal flatbread.
> 
> The origin of the name johnnycakes (jonnycakes) is something of a mystery and probably has nothing to do with the name John. They were also called journey cakes because they could be carried on long trips in saddlebags and baked along the way. Some historians think that they were originally called Shawnee cakes and that the colonists slurred the words, pronouncing it as johnnycakes. Historians also think that "janiken," an American Indian word meant "corn cake," could possibly be the origin.
> 
> The settlers of New England learned how to make johnnycakes from the local Pawtuxet Indians, who showed the starving Pilgrims how to grind and use corn for eating. When the Pilgrims landed at Plymouth in 1620, most of their wheat brought from England had spoiled on the long voyage. It is said that Myles Standish (1584-1656), the military leader of the Plymouth Colony, discovered a cache of corn stored by the Indians.
> 
> An Indian named Tisquantum (1585-1622), also known as Squanto, was helpful in the settlers' survival during the winter of 1621. Tisquantum was one of five Indians taken to England in 1605 by Captain John Weymouth, who was employed by Sir Ferinando Gorges of the Plymouth Company and set out to discover the Northwest Passage. In 1614, Tisquantum was brought back to American, assisting some of Gorges' men in mapping the New England coast. Tisquantum lived out the rest of his life in the Plymouth Colony teaching the settlers how to grow corn, pound corn into meal, and how to cook with it. He also acted as interpreter and guide.
> 
> Johnnycakes are the New England equivalent of tortillas, as they are a cornmeal flat bread. The simplest recipes call for nothing but cornmeal, boiling water, and a little salt. The batter should be fairly thin so that when fried on a hot griddle, the batter is no more than a quarter of an inch thick. Rhode Islanders take their johnnycakes so seriously that they hold baking and eating contests every year. In Rhode Island, traditionally, the cake is made only from fine white corn that has been ground by a water process.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 cup white cornmeal
> 3/4 teaspoon salt
> 1 cup water
> 1/2 cup milk
> Bacon drippings
> 
> Preparation:
> 
> In a medium bowl, place cornmeal and salt.
> 
> In a medium saucepan over high heat, bring water to a rapid boil; remove from heat. With the saucepan in one hand, let the boiling water dribble onto the cornmeal while stirring constantly with the other hand. Then stir the milk into the mixture (it will be fairly thick, but not runny).
> 
> Generously grease a large, heavy frying pan (I like to use my cast-iron frying pan) with the bacon drippings and heat. When pan is hot, drop the batter by spoonfuls. Flatten the batter with a spatula to a thickness of approximately 1/4 inch. Fry until golden brown, turn, and brown on the other side (adding more bacon drippings as needed).
> 
> Serve hot with butter, maple syrup, or applesauce.
> 
> Makes 4 servings.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Augason-Far...ultDomain_0&hash=item27ce2dc10e#ht_3916wt_721


It is usually accepted that maize was growing in Meosamerica by between 8000 and 5000 B.C. Reliable archaeolgical evidence of domesticated maize dates from as long ago as 3600 B.C. in what is now central Mexico, corn(maize) grow all over the Americas, The earliest attestation of the term "johnny cake" is from 1739 (in South Carolina); the spelling "journey cake" is only attested from 1775 (on the Gulf coast), but may be the earlier form, but early humans have been eating flat breads since the discovery of fire just about, in the Americas and West Indies is a popular food ,well grains are eaten by all the world ,easy to make especially on road trips or at camps, can be fried ,bake ,boil ,cornmeal pancakes are better than flour ones ,we had them stuff with pork and grill.
hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Attila

I love em with molasses. The perfect dining fare, whether its breakfast, dinner or supper.


----------



## 21601mom

dixiemama said:


> For us in the South, they are an everyday food. I make them all the time.


Would you mind sharing your recipe for Johnnycakes and cornbread? I'd love to make something besides Jiffy mix (embarrassing, but that's all I've ever used). Thank you!!


----------



## dixiemama

1c white cornmeal 2cup flour enough milk for thin batter. Kids like them a little sweet so I add a few tbsp of honey to batter. Fry like pancakes. We serve with molasses or preserves.


----------



## RevWC

I made my first Johnnycakes today! I tried to make them like the video to be as close as possible to the era. 1.5 cups boiling water, 1 cup cornmeal, 1 teaspoon sugar, and 1 teaspoon salt. Served with Maple syrup and Butter.. Looks a little rough but tasted very good!


----------



## weedygarden

*Interesting thread!*

While I am no southerner and no expert on cooking with cornmeal, I wonder if others have experienced it the same as me?

Decades ago, I had hot water cornbread while in Texas. It was not thin like a pancake and it had some leavening in it. It was thicker, like a pattie, and sometimes was made with jalapenos. Hot water cornbread was served with greens and other southern dishes, such as neckbones, ham hocks and beans, and more. The hot water cornbread I had was fried in oil that more than covered the bottom of the pan, but not deep fried. There was around an inch of oil in the pan. These patties were cooked and then drained on brown paper, but could be drained on paper-towels. They were delicious. I did not get a recipe but I know you can find recipes online and watch people make them on youtube.

I appreciate knowing about johnny cakes and will give them a try. The difficulty I have had with cornmeal is that it gets bugs so easily. Maybe it is infected when I buy it at the store. When I buy cornmeal, I keep it in the refrigerator.


----------



## kyredneck

RevWC said:


> I made my first Johnnycakes today! I tried to make them like the video to be as close as possible to the era. 1.5 cups boiling water, 1 cup cornmeal, 1 teaspoon sugar, and 1 teaspoon salt. Served with Maple syrup and Butter.. Looks a little rough but tasted very good!


Cool! Did you use cornmeal mix or straight up pure cornmeal? I bought some straight cornmeal today just to make these cakes AND some polenta cakes too.


----------



## RevWC

kyredneck said:


> Cool! Did you use cornmeal mix or straight up pure cornmeal? I bought some straight cornmeal today just to make these cakes AND some polenta cakes too.


Pure Cornmeal! I made the batter a little to thick but still good..Since I have 36lbs of cornmeal comming I thought I might try some simple recipe's.


----------



## kyredneck

Check see how thick these are:


----------



## RevWC

kyredneck said:


> Cool! Did you use cornmeal mix or straight up pure cornmeal? I bought some straight cornmeal today just to make these cakes AND some polenta cakes too.


I did not realize polenta was the same thing! Thanks.



weedygarden said:


> While I am no southerner and no expert on cooking with cornmeal, I wonder if others have experienced it the same as me?
> 
> Decades ago, I had hot water cornbread while in Texas. It was not thin like a pancake and it had some leavening in it. It was thicker, like a pattie, and sometimes was made with jalapenos. Hot water cornbread was served with greens and other southern dishes, such as neckbones, ham hocks and beans, and more. The hot water cornbread I had was fried in oil that more than covered the bottom of the pan, but not deep fried. There was around an inch of oil in the pan. These patties were cooked and then drained on brown paper, but could be drained on paper-towels. They were delicious. I did not get a recipe but I know you can find recipes online and watch people make them on youtube.
> 
> I appreciate knowing about johnny cakes and will give them a try. The difficulty I have had with cornmeal is that it gets bugs so easily. Maybe it is infected when I buy it at the store. When I buy cornmeal, I keep it in the refrigerator.


Thanks I will now make polenta and add jalapeno's, cheese and more!


----------



## lilmissy0740

I love corn bread, but never had a Johnny cake. So what does it taste like? Moist corn bread?


----------



## RevWC

lilmissy0740 said:


> I love corn bread, but never had a Johnny cake. So what does it taste like? Moist corn bread?


yea..that seems about right..only fried..


----------



## dixiemama

Yea and you can make them sweet or savory (for breakfast I add sausage crumbles and cheese. Mix all with scrambled eggs--delish!)


----------



## lilmissy0740

RevWC said:


> yea..that seems about right..only fried..


thanks going to have to make em and give em a try.


----------



## RevWC

Picked up some more corn meal...


----------



## NaeKid

I have been making a cornmeal waffle for a few years now that I originally found on AllRecipes.com. It has turned out amazing each and everytime. I normally use one of my three castiron waffle-irons to cook it.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/cornmeal-waffles/


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

I have been making some of these lately, getting ready for the rendezvous circuit. Pretty good, and pretty easy on supplies.


----------



## flibberlips

Thanks for the history!
I love that!


----------

